# My Cruze_Life



## Ksonberger86 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Miles on the car? When was the last time you serviced/flushed your coolant system?

What is all this gunk built up around the exhaust and oil cooler.... oil????

I wouldn't ignore that.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

Nie car! Any power gain with the AEM intake?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks good, that spoiler fits well on the gen 1. Got any side views of it?


----------



## Histak (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice car, Man! Just that exhaust and oil cooler has something unpleasant. Not sure


----------



## monde1592 (Jul 22, 2020)

Indeed it looks good. Nice editing as well.


----------

